# What does the "ipconfig /flushdns" command do?



## 2048Megabytes

What does the "ipconfig /flushdns" command do?

Is this a good description?
This command tells your PC to clear its IP address and then request the Domain Name Server for a new IP address.

Also when is it a good resolution to use this command?


----------



## jonnyp11

well it can clear an issue with an ip conflict like ly home network experienced recently when our router was only set to liscence 10 ip's at a time, but had 12 or more devices using it, so it would assign the some ip to different devices, we got wayyyy to much stuff, but otherwise i see no need other than being ip banned on like a server or something


----------



## Cromewell

Flushes and resets the contents of the DNS client resolver cache. During DNS troubleshooting, you can use this procedure to discard negative cache entries from the cache, as well as any other entries that have been added dynamically.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Cromewell said:


> Flushes and resets the contents of the DNS client resolver cache. During DNS troubleshooting, you can use this procedure to discard negative cache entries from the cache, as well as any other entries that have been added dynamically.



After the "ipconfig /flushdns" command is used you do not have to use the "ipconfig /release" and "ipconfig /renew" commands do you?


----------



## Okedokey

^no


----------

